# old 722k being replaced, can I just save all recordings to EHD and wait for new 722k?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

My 722k HD DVR is dying.(hard drive clicking, freezes, and other issues). Dish is shipping a free replacement 722k next week.

I have about 20 to 30 hours of HD programs recorded on the old 722k. 

Can I just copy all the recordings to the external hard drive now? When I connected it to the new 722k, I assume I'll be able to copy everything from the EHD on the new unit? 

Are there any dangers of losing any programs on the EHD?

Thanks!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Yes a EHD on your present receiver will work with a new one on your account if it accepts an EHD, except a 211 receiver.
You may want to just leave those recordings on the EHD rather than copy them back....

There is always a danger of losing material on a hard drive. My opinion is the danger is greater if they are on the Receiver's hard drive than on a good EHD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I've never lost recordings on the internal drive. I have lost recordings on an EHD (Western Digital Essential). My opinion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> hard drive clicking, freezes, and other issues


 - seems to me it's to late for offload to EHD ...but you must try, perhaps not all but many hours could be salvaged


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

The clicking is a bad sign as far as getting your programs off of the current receiver. The arm inside the hard drive is scraping the platters where programs are stored. It's something that every computer support person can detect over the phone without anyone saying a word. You probably will be able to get some of them onto a EHD, but I don't know how the 722K handles bad sectors. Hopefully, it doesn't crash. The best case is if it skips the bad sectors and continues to copy and then treats it the same way it treats signal loss during playback on your new 722K.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, perhaps not that "every computer support person can detect over the phone without anyone saying a word" knows - the clicking noise most of the time related to attempts to unlock the 'arm' and a reason for that - a spindle didn't spin up; it's happen often because of +12 VDC rail fail or spindle's controller bad.
Not sure if it help OP, but posting some knowledge is never been bad.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> I've never lost recordings on the internal drive. I have lost recordings on an EHD (Western Digital Essential). My opinion.


I can't of course argue your particular case. But over the years on the forums there have been hundreds of posts of hard drive failures in the receivers. Two of my 508's failed over the years. Considering how many external hard drives there are in genera for various usesl, rarely do they fail as compared to receiver hard drives. If I had something important and could only have one copy it would be on a good EHD long before a receiver hard drive. (The essentials line is a very good hard drive.)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well let me also chime in with my opinion which is free and worth every penny. 

I have 6 EHD's, all Western Digital My Book Essentials but one which is a Western Digital My Book Home Edition. So far haven't had one crash and the oldest was purchased for EHD use in 2007. But at any time one could crash, because they are hard drives.

The internal hard drives of my ViP DVRs get a constant workout, so it has always seemed to me to be the higher risk drive. But drives can be quirky IMHO.

And you can backup your EHD's to other hard drives if you want.

Of course, if there is an electromagnetic pulse from the detonation of high-altitude electromagnetic pulse (HEMP) device over Northern California, I would lose everything.

Oh, and generally I keep everything but stuff I'm going to watch within 48 hours on EHDs.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> I can't of course argue your particular case. But over the years on the forums there have been hundreds of posts of hard drive failures in the receivers. Two of my 508's failed over the years. Considering how many external hard drives there are in genera for various usesl, rarely do they fail as compared to receiver hard drives. If I had something important and could only have one copy it would be on a good EHD long before a receiver hard drive. (The essentials line is a very good hard drive.)


Yup.  I've had the drives in a 522 and a 722 fail within 2.5 years of each other. Never had an EHD drive fail.


----------

